# I want to grow a bush or small tree in my p tank?



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

I want to grow a woody bush or small tree out of my tank. I want it's top to protrude from my tank by about two or three feet. What bushes meet this interest?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

yourockit said:


> I want to grow a woody bush or small tree out of my tank. I want it's top to protrude from my tank by about two or three feet. What bushes meet this interest?


You can try mangroves...they can grow in freshwater, but more slowly than in saltwater. There are some freshwater species, but I don't know where you'd get them.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> I want to grow a woody bush or small tree out of my tank. I want it's top to protrude from my tank by about two or three feet. What bushes meet this interest?


You can try mangroves...they can grow in freshwater, but more slowly than in saltwater. There are some freshwater species, but I don't know where you'd get them.
[/quote]

Do you possibly know any names? Are there small ones.


----------

